# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  ειρωνια.πως αντιδρατε?

## kaity

καλημερα σε ολους.θελω να ρωτησω στην ειρωνια πως αντιδρατε?νιωθω καποιες φορες οτι καποιοι υποτιμουν τη νοημοσυνη σου με το υφος τους και τα υπονοουμενα που πετανε με σκοπο μα σε μειωσουν.και εχει τυχει και σε μενα . οταν γινεται αυτο με ενοχλει αφανταστα.ειμαι ατομο που γενικα δεν ασχολουμαι με κανεναν αλλα αυτο μου γυριζει τα μυαλα!εκεινη την ωρα θελω να ζητησω τον λογο αλλα δε το κανω για να μη δωσω αξια.απο την αλλη σε περνανε για χαζο οταν δεν αντιδρας.και δεν απευθυνονται σε μενα αλλα σε τριτους ..να το ακουσω δηλαδη αλλα να μη μπορω να πω και κατι.οποτε τι κανεις?ξερει καποιος κανεναν τροπο ?παντως απορω γιατι ασχολουνται..εγω οποιους αντιπαθω τους αγνοω!

----------


## Σάτυρος

Αυτο σου συμβαινει συχνα & με αγνωστους, στον δρομο πχ ? 

Σκεψου το ενδεχομενο να κανεις λαθος.

----------


## kaity

oχi συχνα, ουτε με αγνωστους συμβαινει..εχω σκεφτει μηπως κανω λαθος γι αυτο συνηθως δεν αντιδρω γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρη. αλλα δε νομιζω να κανω λαθος

----------


## ioannis2

Να εξασκήσεις τον εαυτο σου στο να αντιδρά, το να μη μιλας και να κανεις πως τους αγνοεις δεν ειναι λύση. Είναι το χειρότερο, γιατι απ τη μια αποθρασύνονται και απ την άλλη σου δημιουργούνται απωθημένα, απογοήτευση, νευρα τα οποια δεν εκδηλώνεις και σε κουράζουν, χαμηλη αυτοεκτίμηση αφου υποσυνείδητα μπορει να σου υποβάλλεις ότι δεν αξίζεις σαν άτομο ή άρα σου ταιριαζουν αυτα που σου λενε. Κι αμα λεω αντίδραση δε λέω να πλακωθεις ή να αρχίσεις να φωνάζεις ούτε να προκαλέσεις εχθρες. Έχε κατ' αρχην τον εαυτο σου σε ετοιμότητα ιδίως καθε φορά που συναντάς τέτοια άτομα ότι κάτι ειρωνικό μπορεί να πουν. Ετοιμότητα όχι απλά να ακούσεις αλλά και να αντιδράσεις. Να αντιδράσεις δλδ έστω να πεις κατι που να δινει στον αλλο το μνμα ότι δε σηκωνεις, δεν ανέχεσαι, να ξέρεις ότι σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ακομα και το λίγο μπορεί να αλλάξει τη σταση του αλλου. Εκει που συνηθισες να μην σου βγαινει να πεις κατι, στο σημειο που ο εαυτος σου συνηθισε να τα καταπίνει, δλδ να κανει πως τα αγνοει, εκεί προσπάθησε να λες κάτι, να πηγαινεις κοντρα σ αυτο που έμαθες μεχρι τωρα να κανεις, δλδ στο να μη λες τιποτα, εκεί το τιποτα να γινει αντίδραση. Εκει που σε πιεζεις να σιωπησεις να μιλήσεις. Για αρχες εστω να πεις κάτι που να δειχνει ότι δεν ανεχεσαι. Βήμα βημα μέχρι στο τελος να τους βάζεις στη θεση τους. Και καθε επομενη φορα θα το κανεις όλο και πιο ευκολα και θα δεις με τον καιρο οι ειρωνιες να μειωνονται και να σε σεβονται περισσότερο. Κάθε φορα που το κάνεις σου το εγγυομε ότι θα νοιωθεις χαρα και ηθικη ικανοποιηση ότι πετυχες κάτι και αυτο σταδιακα θα υποκαθιστα τη χαλια ψυχολογικη κατασταση που σου προκαλειται τωρα. Καλη συνεχεια και ελπιζω καλα νεα.

----------


## arktos

θα συμφωνήσω με τον ιωάννη.
να προσθεσω επισης πως σιχαινομαι την ειρωνία κ σπανια τη χρησιμοποιω.
οταν θα το κανω ειναι επειδη την εχουν χρησιμοποιησει εναντιον μου κ ανταποδιδω.

kaity, οταν θιγεσαι απο λεγομενα αλλων, να απαντας.
ο καθενας στη θεση.
να αγνοεις μονο οταν εισαι σε θεση να το κανεις πραγαμτικα.
να μν σε αγγιζει μεσα σου, εννοω.

----------


## kaity

κι αν αντιδρασεις και εκτεθεις και τα κανεις χειροτερα?δηλαδη ο αλλος μπορει να σου πει οτι δεν απευθυνεται σε σενα.να σε βγαλει τρελο

----------


## arktos

> κι αν αντιδρασεις και εκτεθεις και τα κανεις χειροτερα?δηλαδη ο αλλος μπορει να σου πει οτι δεν απευθυνεται σε σενα.να σε βγαλει τρελο



υπαρχει παντα τροπος να απαντησεις ετσι ωστε να μν εκτεθεις....
χρησιμοποιησε το γ ενικο προσωπο....

----------


## Flumen

Χα, μόλις χτες είχα αυτή τη κουβέντα με μια κοπέλα που γνώρισα προσφατα, την ρωτησα γτ συνεχώς ειρωνεύεται και πειράζει τους αλλους. Η δική της εξήγηση ήταν οτι πειράζει τα άτομα που συμπαθεί πολύ, το βλέπει σαν μια μορφή οικειότητας. Τρέχα γύρευε. Ούτε εγώ αντέχω τα πειράγματα, και αν πραγματικά κάποιος βρίσκει το ''χιούμορ'' μόνο σε κακόγουστες ειρωνίες, τότε μένει μακρυά απο εμένα.

Πάντως εμένα αν με ενδιαφέρει το άτομο του το λέω οτι νιώθω δυσφορία με την ειρωνία, αλλιώς τον ξεχέζω και μένω μακρυά.

----------


## μαρκελα

> καλημερα σε ολους.θελω να ρωτησω στην ειρωνια πως αντιδρατε?νιωθω καποιες φορες οτι καποιοι υποτιμουν τη νοημοσυνη σου με το υφος τους και τα υπονοουμενα που πετανε με σκοπο μα σε μειωσουν.και εχει τυχει και σε μενα . οταν γινεται αυτο με ενοχλει αφανταστα.ειμαι ατομο που γενικα δεν ασχολουμαι με κανεναν αλλα αυτο μου γυριζει τα μυαλα!εκεινη την ωρα θελω να ζητησω τον λογο αλλα δε το κανω για να μη δωσω αξια.απο την αλλη σε περνανε για χαζο οταν δεν αντιδρας.και δεν απευθυνονται σε μενα αλλα σε τριτους ..να το ακουσω δηλαδη αλλα να μη μπορω να πω και κατι.οποτε τι κανεις?ξερει καποιος κανεναν τροπο ?παντως απορω γιατι ασχολουνται..εγω οποιους αντιπαθω τους αγνοω!



γειά σου kaity. Ωραίο το θέμα σου! 
Σαν αρχή λοιπόν, θάθελα να σου πω, για να νιώσεις "πάνω" απ' αυτήν την δυσάρεστη συμπεριφορά, ότι συνήθως άτομα, που ειρωνεύονται, είναι και δυστυχώς άτομα, που μειονεκτούν! Ίσως στο παρελθόν δέχτηκαν, από ένα απαιτητικό περιβάλλον αυστηρή κριτική, μ' αποτέλεσμα ν' αντιδρούν έτσι. Η ειρωνεία είναι μια καλυμμένη επίθεση, που κάνει ο άλλος, γιατί είναι πληγωμένος.
Συμφωνώ ωστόσο με τον Γιάννη, ότι χρειάζεται αντίδραση, γιατί κάθε "πρόβλημα", πρέπει να εισπράττει και την λύση του!
Εγώ θ' αντιδρούσα με το να ρωτήσω: " Γιατί τόση πίκρα; Σου συμβαίνει κάτι; "
Έτσι μεταθέτεις το πρόβλημα εκεί που ανήκει. Κι απο κει που εσύ είσαι σε δύσκολη θέση μπαίνει δίκαια ο άλλος, που την προκαλεί.

----------


## kaity

γεια σου μαρκελα σε ευχαριστω.το εθεσα το θεμα γιατι με προβληματιζει αρκετα και μου κανει εντυπωση οτι απο τα ατομα τα οποια λαμβανω αυτη τη συμπεριφορα δεν τους εχω κανει κατι.παραδειγμα στη δουλεια εχω μια κοπελα η οποια ειναι δεκα χρονια μικροτερη μου και δεν εχει κατι να ζηλεψει απο μενα.ειναι νεα ομορφη και εξυπνη.βλεπω οτι κατι θα πεταξει για ποιο λογο δε ξερω..μια σταλια σκατο!

----------


## kaity

νατασα ετσι ειναι.η ειρωνια δεν ειναι χιουμορ,ειναι κακια

----------


## μαρκελα

> γεια σου μαρκελα σε ευχαριστω.το εθεσα το θεμα γιατι με προβληματιζει αρκετα και μου κανει εντυπωση οτι απο τα ατομα τα οποια λαμβανω αυτη τη συμπεριφορα *δεν τους εχω κανει κατι*.παραδειγμα στη δουλεια εχω μια κοπελα η οποια ειναι δεκα χρονια μικροτερη μου και δεν εχει κατι να ζηλεψει απο μενα.ειναι νεα ομορφη και εξυπνη.βλεπω οτι κατι θα πεταξει για ποιο λογο δε ξερω..μια σταλια σκατο!


Το είδες λοιπόν, άλλα.. της φταίνε της κοπελιάς και κάπου πρέπει να ξεσπάσει. Δες το και με συγκατάβαση, για να μην πω επειδή είναι βαρύ, ότι είναι και για λύπηση αυτά τ' άτομα. Πες της με καλό τρόπο-μην ανταποδίδεις εσύ στα ίσα και πέφτεις στην παγίδα της, γιατί αγάπη θέλουν κι οι πονεμένοι-ότι κάποια στιγμή, με την συμπεριφορά της αυτή, θα ψάχνει γύρω της να βρει άνθρωπο να μιλήσει.

----------


## RainAndWind

> νατασα ετσι ειναι.η ειρωνια δεν ειναι χιουμορ,ειναι κακια


όχι πάντα.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

συμφωνω κι εγω με τον ioannis2, η αδιαφορια και η κατα μετωπο αντεπιθεση, ειναι η καλυτερη λυση. σηκωνω κατι τοιχους εγω που δε με αγγιζουν οτι κι αν μου πουνε! σ'αυτο φταιει βεβαια και το οτι γενικα δε νιωθω...

----------


## N.Princess

δυστυχως η' ευτυχως οταν με ειρωνευονται απανταω αναλογα...ξερω πως αυτο που θα πω ειναι μειον μου,αλλα οταν με ειρωνευονται σε σημειο προσβολης,ανοιγω το στομα μου κ οποιον παρει ο χαρος(στην προκειμενη αυτον που φταιει)..κατα περιεργο τροπο,αυτο εχει αποτελεσμα..μπορει αυτο να ειναι ασχημο,αλλα δεν ειμαι απο τα ατομα που θα κατσουν να ''φανε'' τετοιου ειδους συμπεριφορες..γιατι οσο δεν αντιδρας τοσο αποθρασσυνονται..(ε κ επειδη μια ζωη εβλεπα τη μανα μου να την προσβαλλει ο μ*****ς ο πατερας μου κ εκεινη να μη μιλαει,δυστυχως εγω εφτασα στο αλλο ακρο..)

----------


## μαρκελα

> δυστυχως η' ευτυχως οταν με ειρωνευονται απανταω αναλογα...ξερω πως αυτο που θα πω ειναι μειον μου,αλλα οταν με ειρωνευονται σε σημειο προσβολης,ανοιγω το στομα μου κ οποιον παρει ο χαρος(στην προκειμενη αυτον που φταιει)..κατα περιεργο τροπο,αυτο εχει αποτελεσμα..μπορει αυτο να ειναι ασχημο,αλλα δεν ειμαι απο τα ατομα που θα κατσουν να ''φανε'' τετοιου ειδους συμπεριφορες..γιατι οσο δεν αντιδρας τοσο αποθρασσυνονται..(ε κ επειδη μια ζωη εβλεπα τη μανα μου να την προσβαλλει ο μ*****ς ο πατερας μου κ εκεινη να μη μιλαει,δυστυχως εγω εφτασα στο αλλο ακρο..)



έτσι εξηγείται μικρή πριγκίπισσα, το γιατί "τόχεις"!
Το θέμα είναι νάσαι όμως κι ετοιμόλογη, δηλ. να ρίχνεις την κατάλληλη ατάκα και να στέλνεις τον άλλον από κει πούρθε! 
Αυτό τόχεις ή κατ' ευθείαν είσαι στην βρισιά?

----------


## N.Princess

> έτσι εξηγείται μικρή πριγκίπισσα, το γιατί "τόχεις"!
> Το θέμα είναι νάσαι όμως κι ετοιμόλογη, δηλ. να ρίχνεις την κατάλληλη ατάκα και να στέλνεις τον άλλον από κει πούρθε! 
> Αυτό τόχεις ή κατ' ευθείαν είσαι στην βρισιά?


 οχι ενταξει,δεν βριζω με τη μια..ειπαμε..στην αρχη πεταω την ατακα(ναι ,το'χω..Κ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ)κ μετα αν ο αλλος/η επιμενει κ συνεχιζει με ''προκλητικο''τροπο, περναω στη φαση β)..

----------


## μαρκελα

[QUOTE=N.Princess;322470]οχι ενταξει,δεν βριζω με τη μια..ειπαμε..στην αρχη πεταω την ατακα(ναι ,*το'χω..Κ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ*)κ μετα αν ο αλλος/η επιμενει κ συνεχιζει με ''προκλητικο''τροπο, περναω *στη φαση β)..[/*QUOTE]


Το περίμενα! Θάθελα ειλικρινά να μπορούσαμε να παίζαμε το παιχνίδι της ειρωνείας νάβλεπα τις ατάκες σου, αλλά δεν ξέρω με τι να σε ειρωνευτώ.
Σίγουρα η ειρωνεία συνοδεύεται κι από μορφασμούς. Συμφωνείς? Για μένα ειρωνεία χωρίς μορφασμό δεν παίζει με τίποτα...

----------


## N.Princess

Συμφωνω κ επαυξανω Μαρκελα μου!χαχα πρεπει να δεις το προσωπο μου οταν ειρωνευομαι...:P

----------


## Nightmare111

Η ειρωνεία (από τη μεριά αυτού που την Εκφράζει) δηλώνει την εναντίωσή του (εσωτερική αμυντική αντίδραση) απέναντι στο Μη Αρεστό, το Διαφορετικό, ή το Ανοίκειο. Όταν το άτομο Δεν ανέχεται (γιατί έχει διαφορετική γνώμη) την άποψη του άλλου, είναι πιθανό να αντιδράσει με ειρωνικό τρόπο. Επειδή Δεν ανέχεται τη διαφορετική άποψη προσπαθεί (ασυνείδητα) να την εξαλείψει, ακυρώνοντας ή υποβιβάζοντας την αξία της. Η ειρωνεία επομένως ως τρόπος συμπεριφοράς στοχεύει έμμεσα στον «αποκλεισμό» του άλλου (ακυρώνει, υποβιβάζει, υποτιμά την άλλη άποψη, θέση) με συνέπειες τον αποπροσανατολισμό της συζήτησης από το θέμα (η συζήτηση δεν καταλήγει σε συμπεράσματα), τον (βίαιο) τερματισμό της συζήτησης (γιατί ο άλλος αντιλαμβάνεται την ειρωνεία και αμύνεται με αντίστοιχο ή διαφορετικό τρόπο) και τέλος τη διακοπή της επικοινωνίας. Υπάρχει και η πιθανή περίπτωση (συνήθως στην αρχή μιας σχέσης) το να παρεξηγούμε τον τρόπο με τον οποίο λέγεται κάτι και να νομίζουμε ότι ο τρόπος είναι ειρωνικός ενώ δεν υπάρχει καμία τέτοια πρόθεση. Όπως και να χει, σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι πολύ σημαντικό το εξής: Να Μην υπονοώ (ερμηνεύω κατά όπως θέλω εγώ τη συμπεριφορά του άλλου) αλλά να την κατανοώ. Αυτό πετυχαίνεται βεβαίως δια της ευθείας οδού (της άμεσης έκφρασης) ρωτώντας δηλαδή τον άλλον ευθέως για το τι εννοεί ή για το ποια είναι η πρόθεσή του. Έτσι αντιμετωπίζεται και η ειρωνεία. Αξιώνοντας (με επιμονή) από τον άλλον ξεκάθαρες θέσεις, χωρίς υπονοούμενα (ειρωνεία, μισόλογα, σκόρπιες φράσεις κ.τ.λ.). Η αξίωση αυτή θεωρητικά προϋποθέτει δύο πράγματα. Πρώτον ότι αναζητάμε μέσα στη σχέση την ταυτότητα του άλλου και δεύτερον ότι έχουμε την πρόθεση να επικοινωνήσουμε με τον άλλον μέσα σε ήπιο (κατά το δυνατόν) κλίμα.
Είναι γεγονός ότι μέσα στη σχέση υπάρχουν τόσο στιγμές συμφωνίας όσο και στιγμές διαφωνίας. Μέσα από αυτές τις στιγμές μαθαίνουμε ο ένας τον άλλον (και τον εαυτό μας φυσικά). Αποδεχόμαστε ή απορρίπτουμε διάφορα στοιχεία του άλλου συγκεντρώνοντας τα συν ή τα πλην (του άλλου) αντίστοιχα. Στις στιγμές διαφωνίας η επικοινωνία γίνεται από δύσκολη έως αδύνατη. Στις «μικρές» διαφωνίες μπορούμε να ελέγχουμε το τι και πως λέμε κάτι στον άλλο. Όμως σε στιγμές Έντονης διαφωνίας δεν ελέγχουμε εύκολα τη συμπεριφορά μας γιατί σε όλες σχεδόν τις περιπτώσεις εμφανίζεται ο θεμελιώδης νόμος της δράσης του ενός-αντίδραση του άλλου που είναι πάνω από την προσωπική μας θέληση-διάθεση και δύναμη. Για παράδειγμα ενώ Δεν έχω πρόθεση να βρίσω κάποιον (γιατί δεν είναι ο τρόπος που επιλέγω να λύσω τις διαφορές μου), τελικά εξαναγκάζομαι να το κάνω γιατί είναι ο μόνος τρόπος που βρίσκω εκείνη τη δεδομένη στιγμή να αμυνθώ (στον απότομο ή επιθετικό τρόπο του άλλου). Άρα κάποιες φορές θα φερθώ με τρόπο που Δεν θέλω γιατί δεν έχω την ευχέρεια ελέγχου της αντίδρασης μου. Το γεγονός ότι φέρθηκα κάποια στιγμή με τρόπο που δεν μπόρεσα να ελέγξω δεν σημαίνει ότι άλλαξε ο χαρακτήρας μου. Ο χαρακτήρας δεν αλλοιώνεται από μερικά μεμονωμένα περιστατικά. Τις στιγμές διαφωνίας μπορώ να τις δω σαν αφορμές που με φέρνουν πιο κοντά με τον εαυτό μου όχι για να τον επικρίνω αλλά για να τον κατανοήσω. Και κάτι ακόμα. Δεν πρέπει να αφήνουμε πίσω μας εκκρεμότητες που σχετίζονται με τον άλλον. Είναι λάθος να αδιαφορούμε ή να σιωπούμε ή να ξεχνούμε το γεγονός μόνο και μόνο επειδή διαφωνήσαμε με το σύντροφό μας με πολύ έντονο τρόπο. Μπορώ και πρέπει να επαναφέρω το θέμα σε στιγμές ηρεμίας και να επιδιώκω μια συζήτηση με επιχειρήματα όχι με μισόλογα.
Μέσα από τον άλλον μαθαίνουμε τον εαυτό μας. Με τις Επιλογές μας κατακτάμε τη σχέση που θέλουμε να έχουμε (με τον εαυτό μας και με τον άλλον). Τίποτα δεν αποκτά μορφή εάν δεν το σμιλέψουμε. Εμείς είμαστε ο καλλιτέχνης του δικού μας έργου και απαιτείται η δική μας ενέργεια για να το φέρουμε στη μορφή που θέλουμε. Επικέντρωσε την προσοχή σου σε αυτό που με βεβαιότητα θέλεις και προσπάθησε για το καλύτερο που μπορείς.

----------


## N.Princess

(Nightmare)ΑΚΡΩΣ ενδιαφερον κειμενο..ΣΩΣΤΟΣ/Η!

----------


## μαρκελα

> ...*Τις στιγμές διαφωνίας μπορώ να τις δω σαν αφορμές που με φέρνουν πιο κοντά με τον εαυτό μου όχι για να τον επικρίνω αλλά για να τον κατανοήσω*. Και κάτι ακόμα. Δεν πρέπει να αφήνουμε πίσω μας εκκρεμότητες που σχετίζονται με τον άλλον. Είναι λάθος να αδιαφορούμε ή να σιωπούμε ή να ξεχνούμε το γεγονός μόνο και μόνο επειδή διαφωνήσαμε με το σύντροφό μας με πολύ έντονο τρόπο. Μπορώ και πρέπει να επαναφέρω το θέμα σε στιγμές ηρεμίας και να επιδιώκω μια συζήτηση με επιχειρήματα όχι με μισόλογα.
> *Μέσα από τον άλλον μαθαίνουμε τον εαυτό μας*. Με τις Επιλογές μας κατακτάμε τη σχέση που θέλουμε να έχουμε (με τον εαυτό μας και με τον άλλον). Τίποτα δεν αποκτά μορφή εάν δεν το σμιλέψουμε. Εμείς είμαστε ο καλλιτέχνης του δικού μας έργου και απαιτείται η δική μας ενέργεια για να το φέρουμε στη μορφή που θέλουμε. Επικέντρωσε την προσοχή σου σε αυτό που με βεβαιότητα θέλεις και προσπάθησε για το καλύτερο που μπορείς.


Το ζουμί βρίσκεται πράγματι για μένα προσωπικά σ' αυτό το τελευταίο κομμάτι.
Πολύ καλό κείμενο
Όσο για σένα N.Princess, ούτε τηλεπάθεια νάχαμε!

----------


## N.Princess

> Όσο για σένα N.Princess, ούτε τηλεπάθεια νάχαμε!


τα μεγαλα πνευματα.....;)

----------


## kaity

N.Princess μπραβο ετσι πρεπει να αντιδρας εγω φοβαμαι να λειτουργησω ετσι για να μη δημιουργησω παραπανω ενταση.βλακεια μου

----------


## N.Princess

Kaity,κ εγω καποτε δεν αντιδρουσα..αλλα μια μερα ξυπνησα κ ειπα''στοπ''..απο τη στιγμη που αυτος/η που με ειρωνευεται(μιλαω για χοντρη ειρωνεια σε σημειο προσβολης)δεν με σεβεται κ απο μονος/η του/της προκαλει την ενταση,γιατι εγω να τον/την σεβαστω?αν κ βασικα,εγω προσωπικα (ασχετα απο το γεγονος οτι αντιδραω ετσι)θεωρω την ειρωνεια τρομερη ανοησια..γιατι θα πρεπει να φτανουμε σε αυτο το σημειο εφοσον μπορουμε να λυσουμε τις οποιες διαφορες μας μεσω συζητησης??

----------


## secretly

μια κοπελα μου ειχε πει καποτε:μα,καλα τι σου βρισκουν ολοι?εισαι αδυνατη και κοντη,πως μπορεις?
-κατανοω οτι η χολη σου πηγαζει απο μια υπερτατη κακια,ετσι δεν θα βασιστω εκει,σε συγχωρω κι ευχομαι να τα βρεις με τον εαυτο σου καποτε,η ζωη σου να αποχτησει ενδιαφερον ωστε να μην ασχολεισαι με τις ζωες των αλλων..
την χτυπησα και στην πλατη σε στυλ κατανοησης και της χαμογελασα
οι λοιπες κοπελιες την αρχισαν στο ψιλο και ξεφτιληστηκε..
δεν αντεχω την ειρωνια προσωπικα,ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ...οτι εχουν να μου πουν ομορφα δεκτο

----------


## secretly

ευτυχως παντως ειμαι ετοιμολογη

----------


## N.Princess

> μια κοπελα μου ειχε πει καποτε:μα,καλα τι σου βρισκουν ολοι?εισαι αδυνατη και κοντη,πως μπορεις?
> -κατανοω οτι η χολη σου πηγαζει απο μια υπερτατη κακια,ετσι δεν θα βασιστω εκει,σε συγχωρω κι ευχομαι να τα βρεις με τον εαυτο σου καποτε,η ζωη σου να αποχτησει ενδιαφερον ωστε να μην ασχολεισαι με τις ζωες των αλλων..
> την χτυπησα και στην πλατη σε στυλ κατανοησης και της χαμογελασα
> οι λοιπες κοπελιες την αρχισαν στο ψιλο και ξεφτιληστηκε..
> δεν αντεχω την ειρωνια προσωπικα,ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ...οτι εχουν να μου πουν ομορφα δεκτο


συμφωνω απολυτα..κ το χειροτερο να θελουν να μου πουν,εαν μου το πουν ομορφα θα το ακουσω με σεβασμο..(ασε,τωρα που ειπες κοντη..κ εγω στο ιδιο κλαμπ ειμαι..τι κοροιδια εχω φαει γι'αυτο..

----------


## secretly

> συμφωνω απολυτα..κ το χειροτερο να θελουν να μου πουν,εαν μου το πουν ομορφα θα το ακουσω με σεβασμο..(ασε,τωρα που ειπες κοντη..κ εγω στο ιδιο κλαμπ ειμαι..τι κοροιδια εχω φαει γι'αυτο..


 κοιτα εγω ειμαι μονο 1.56 και δεν νρεπομαι καθολου,αντιθετως νιωθω παρα πολυ καλα με τον εαυτο μου κ ανετη,καποιοι εχουν προσπαθησει με μανια να μου δημιουργησουν κομπλεξ καθαρα και μονο γιατι τους ενοχλουσε η ανεση μου.εχω μαθει να αγαπαω τον εαυτο μου και ξερω οτι θελουν να με χτυπησουν εκει που ποναω για να καλυψουν τα δικα τους κενα
εξαλλου γυναικα ειμαι,με ενα τακουνακι ολα διορθονονται αν και αυτο σε περιπτωση εξοδου και αν..
επισης και η αδερφη μου ειναι κοντουλα κ της την ειχε πει καποια σε τετοιο στυλ αλλα η αδερφη μου εχει πολυ γελιο ακου απαντηση:
κοριτσακι μου,ειπε ο θεος να μου δωσει κ ενα ελλατωμα ωστε να μπορεις κι εσυ να βρεις αντρα,μην πεσουνε ολοι επανω μου,αλλωστε φαντασου να ειχα το υψος σου κ να ημουν κ τοσο ασχημη..απαπα,καλυτερα κοντουλα και ομορφουλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!
αχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!λιωνω οποτε θυμηθω ατακες της

----------


## N.Princess

αχαχαχαχαχα χρυσακι θεα η αδερφη σου!!χαχαχαχα..κ εγω καπου εκει ειμαι(1.55)..στην αρχη ενιωθα πολυ ασχημα,τωρα ομως το εχω ξεπερασει

----------


## secretly

> αχαχαχαχαχα χρυσακι θεα η αδερφη σου!!χαχαχαχα..κ εγω καπου εκει ειμαι(1.55)..στην αρχη ενιωθα πολυ ασχημα,τωρα ομως το εχω ξεπερασει


καλα ειναι γαματη η αδερφη μου οντως,λεει ατακες που σε στελνει κανονικα!
κι εγω μια χαρα νιωθω..βασικα στην ζωη μου μου την εχουν πεσει οχι μονο δυμετροι αλλα πολυ ωραιοι αντρες και πιστεψε με το υψος μου ποτε δεν μου δημιουργησε προβλημα σε τιποτα,καπου εδω να πουμε οτι η αυτοπεπηθηση ειναι που μετραει τελικα.ο,τι νιωθεις βγαινει προς τα εξω και αυτο εχει σημασια

----------


## N.Princess

ΝΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΣΟΥ!!!!ακριβως,συμφωνω απολυτα!κ οταν το λεω με κραζουν..εξαλλου,τα ακριβα αρωματα μπαινουν σε ακριβα μπουκαλακια!

----------


## secretly

> ΝΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΣΟΥ!!!!ακριβως,συμφωνω απολυτα!κ οταν το λεω με κραζουν..εξαλλου,τα ακριβα αρωματα μπαινουν σε ακριβα μπουκαλακια!


 ναι ρε συ πλακα κανεις!σιγα να μην ασχοληθω με κομπλεξαρες!αυτο ειναι καθαρη ζηλεια για εμενα
για παραδειγμα αν λυπηθω εναν κουλο δεν θα παω να του πω...μα καλα πως ζεις με εναν χερι,αν ειναι δυνατον!για να το κανω αυτο θα πρεπει να εχω κακια αν μητι αλλο μεσα μου
ε,καπως ετσι σχηματιζω και αποψη για τους ανθρωπους γυρω μου..φαινεται η χολη
μια φορα φαντασου το σχολιασε η πεθερα μου,ενταξυ εκεινη με τσιγκλαει γενικα δεν ειναι κακια αλλα το ειπε κανα δυο μερες σερι
(ο αντρας μου ωστοσο ειναι κουκλι με τα ολα του)και της λεει,κοντη ξε κοντη εγω απο ολες τις ομορφες την ξεχωρισα!μ.....νιτσα ειναι το κοριτσακι μου
και της συμπληρωνω
-εχεις καποιο προβλημα με το υψος μου?
-οχι,ετσι το ειπα
-επειδη εγω δεν εχω,αν εχεις εσυ οκ να το ξερω δεν πειραζει
καταπιε γωσσα κ δεν ξαναειπε τιποτα..
ωστοσο ενταξυ δεν νιωθω και ταπα,εχω δει κ χειροτερα μια χαρα αισθανομαι
δηλαδη το λενε με υπερβολη για να σε μειωσουν καταλαβες?

----------


## N.Princess

> ναι ρε συ πλακα κανεις!σιγα να μην ασχοληθω με κομπλεξαρες!αυτο ειναι καθαρη ζηλεια για εμενα
> για παραδειγμα αν λυπηθω εναν κουλο δεν θα παω να του πω...μα καλα πως ζεις με εναν χερι,αν ειναι δυνατον!για να το κανω αυτο θα πρεπει να εχω κακια αν μητι αλλο μεσα μου
> ε,καπως ετσι σχηματιζω και αποψη για τους ανθρωπους γυρω μου..φαινεται η χολη
> μια φορα φαντασου το σχολιασε η πεθερα μου,ενταξυ εκεινη με τσιγκλαει γενικα δεν ειναι κακια αλλα το ειπε κανα δυο μερες σερι
> (ο αντρας μου ωστοσο ειναι κουκλι με τα ολα του)και της λεει,κοντη ξε κοντη εγω απο ολες τις ομορφες την ξεχωρισα!μ.....νιτσα ειναι το κοριτσακι μου
> και της συμπληρωνω
> -εχεις καποιο προβλημα με το υψος μου?
> -οχι,ετσι το ειπα
> -επειδη εγω δεν εχω,αν εχεις εσυ οκ να το ξερω δεν πειραζει
> ...





ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ!πολυ καλα της ειπε.αχ μπραβο πολυ χαιρομαι που εισαι ευτυχισμενη(κανει μπαμπ)-ασχετο:D:D

----------


## secretly

επισης δεν ειμαι ειρωνας αλλα ανταποδιδω με ειρωνια οταν χρειαζεται..οπως εχω πει δεν ειναι ωραιο να κανουμε οτι δεν θα θελαμε να μας κανουν,
ετσι λοιπον οταν το κανουν πρεπει να δουν ποσο ασχημο ειναι,ετσι δεν παει?

----------


## N.Princess

> επισης δεν ειμαι ειρωνας αλλα ανταποδιδω με ειρωνια οταν χρειαζεται..οπως εχω πει δεν ειναι ωραιο να κανουμε οτι δεν θα θελαμε να μας κανουν,
> ετσι λοιπον οταν το κανουν πρεπει να δουν ποσο ασχημο ειναι,ετσι δεν παει?


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ..

----------


## secretly

> ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ!πολυ καλα της ειπε.αχ μπραβο πολυ χαιρομαι που εισαι ευτυχισμενη(κανει μπαμπ)-ασχετο:D:D


χαχα!αληθεια?και ομως εχω κι εγω παρα πολλα προβληματα οπως ολοι,απλα εχω μαθει απο μικρη να τα λυνω και να μην πτωουμαι!
τα προβληματα ζωγραφιζουν την ζωη οσο περιπλοκα και αν ειναι,της δινουν ενα νοημα..
παντα αγωνιστρια λοιπον,ολα για σκοπο γινονται!

----------


## secretly

> έτσι εξηγείται μικρή πριγκίπισσα, το γιατί "τόχεις"!
> Το θέμα είναι νάσαι όμως κι ετοιμόλογη, δηλ. να ρίχνεις την κατάλληλη ατάκα και να στέλνεις τον άλλον από κει πούρθε! 
> Αυτό τόχεις ή κατ' ευθείαν είσαι στην βρισιά?


 μαρκελα σοβαρα ποτε δεν βριζω κανεναν!θεωρω οτι θα γινω ιδια και θα χασω το δικιο μου,ασε που θα ικανοποιησω τον αλον και θα δει οτι καταφερε να με εκνευρισει!δεν εχω χειροτερο!
εκνευριζω εγω οταν πανε να μου το κανουν!παντα απαντω καυστικα με το ποιο γλυκο μου χαμογελο!

----------


## secretly

> οχι ενταξει,δεν βριζω με τη μια..ειπαμε..στην αρχη πεταω την ατακα(ναι ,το'χω..Κ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ)κ μετα αν ο αλλος/η επιμενει κ συνεχιζει με ''προκλητικο''τροπο, περναω στη φαση β)..


αχαχαχα!ενταξυ ολα εχουν τα ορια τους!φανταζομαι οτι για να βρισεις ο αλλος πρεπει να ειναι πολυ τσουτσουνοπαιχτης!το ειπα κοσμια!

----------


## secretly

μαρκελα γραψε λαθος!νομισα οτι ειχες απαντηση με παραθεση σε εμενα!:o

----------


## N.Princess

> αχαχαχα!ενταξυ ολα εχουν τα ορια τους!φανταζομαι οτι για να βρισεις ο αλλος πρεπει να ειναι πολυ τσουτσουνοπαιχτης!το ειπα κοσμια!


 
χαχαχα τσουστουνοπαιχτης λεει..αχαχα,ακριβως!καταφευ γω σε αυτη την''ενεργεια''οταν με βγαζουν εκτος εαυτου..(thanks για το αdd)

----------


## secretly

> χαχαχα τσουστουνοπαιχτης λεει..αχαχα,ακριβως!καταφευ γω σε αυτη την''ενεργεια''οταν με βγαζουν εκτος εαυτου..(thanks για το αdd)


κι εγω thanks!!ε,καλα ξηγιεσαι!εγω επαψα να βριζω οταν εβλεπα οτι ικανοποιουνταν με αυτο!δηλαδη που με ειχαν φερει στο σημειο που ηθελαν!ετσι τους ''παιζω εγω''τωρα πια κατι τετοιους..:p

----------


## kaity

ηταν δυο κοπελες κουτσομπολες στη δουλεια και εγω μπροστα και κατηγορουσαν καποια κοπελα και καλα,αλλα τελικα αυτη ημουν εγω.και καλα ηταν μια αλλη.σε τετοια φαση πως αντιδρας?

----------


## N.Princess

> ηταν δυο κοπελες κουτσομπολες στη δουλεια και εγω μπροστα και κατηγορουσαν καποια κοπελα και καλα,αλλα τελικα αυτη ημουν εγω.και καλα ηταν μια αλλη.σε τετοια φαση πως αντιδρας?



αν ρωτας εμενα προσωπικα,οταν επαναληφθει το ιδιο σκηνικο τις πιανω κ τις ρωταω ευθεως..εαν εχουν τη διαθεση κ το''θαρρος''να το παραδεχτουν,το συζητησουν κ ζητησουν συγνωμη εχει καλως..αλλιως........................

----------


## secretly

> ηταν δυο κοπελες κουτσομπολες στη δουλεια και εγω μπροστα και κατηγορουσαν καποια κοπελα και καλα,αλλα τελικα αυτη ημουν εγω.και καλα ηταν μια αλλη.σε τετοια φαση πως αντιδρας?


 εγω παντως επι τοπου θα γελουσα σοβαρη ομως
-χαχαχα!βρε την ταδε!!για εκινη λετε ε?
και ποιο σοβαρη στην συνεχεια φευγοντας σε στυλ παραμιλητο αλλα δυνατα
-ρε πλακα που εχει ο κοσμος τελικα!νομιζουν οτι σε δουλευουν!
ε,εκει θα σε ρωτησει τι επαθες
-ξερεις κ ξερω κομμενη!
θελει απλα και ξεκομενα οπως λεει κ η n.princess οσο θαρος δωσεις τοσο το χειροτερο

----------


## kaity

σιγα μην εχουν το θαρρος να παραδεχτουνε.σου λενε κιολας εμεις για αλλο ατομο λεγαμε.αν ηθελαν να το συζητησουν θα το καναν απο την αρχη

----------


## N.Princess

> σιγα μην εχουν το θαρρος να παραδεχτουνε.σου λενε κιολας εμεις για αλλο ατομο λεγαμε.αν ηθελαν να το συζητησουν θα το καναν απο την αρχη



σωστο αυτο..εισαι σιγουρη οτι το ελεγαν για σενα?(ηλιθια ερωτηση)

----------


## secretly

εγω παντως επι τοπου θα γελουσα σοβαρη ομως
-χαχαχα!βρε την ταδε!!για εκινη λετε ε?
και ποιο σοβαρη στην συνεχεια φευγοντας σε στυλ παραμιλητο αλλα δυνατα
-ρε πλακα που εχει ο κοσμος τελικα!νομιζουν οτι σε δουλευουν!
ε,εκει θα σε ρωτησει τι επαθες
-ξερεις κ ξερω κομμενη!
θελει απλα και ξεκομενα οπως λεει κ η n.princess οσο θαρος δωσεις τοσο το χειροτερο

----------


## secretly

αλλα μην το συζητησεις αλλο τελος..τιποτα μωρε πες παραμιλουσα μονη μου!μετα κρατας τα τυπικα και τα ψυχρα και αρχιζουν να σε ''γλυφουν''!δοκιμασμενα πραγματα!

----------


## kaity

ετσι ειναι xrusaki θελει ψυχραιμια και την καταλληλη ατακα.το κακο ειναι οτι εχω μολις δω μια τετοια συμπεριφορα πεφτει παρα πολυ η ψυχολογια μου και δε μπορω να κανω τιποτα..

----------


## N.Princess

> ετσι ειναι xrusaki θελει ψυχραιμια και την καταλληλη ατακα.το κακο ειναι οτι εχω μολις δω μια τετοια συμπεριφορα πεφτει παρα πολυ η ψυχολογια μου και δε μπορω να κανω τιποτα..



Λογικο ειναι,αλλα σκεψου πως δεν υπαρχει κανενας απολυτως λογος να νιωθεις ετσι..αυτες ειναι οι κατινες/μικροψυχες/πικροχολες που θα επρεπε να νιωθουν ασχημα οχι εσυ!!κ να σου πω κ κατι??απο ζηλεια το κανουν..οσα δε φτανει η αλεπου,τα κανει κρεμασταρια..!!

----------


## kaity

N.Princess ναι για μενα το λεγανε δεν ειμαι και χαζη.χωρις να λενε ονοματα μονο

----------


## kaity

το κανουν για οποιο λογο.γιατι εγω ομως να πηγαινω στη δουλεια και να ακουω μαλακιες απο καθε ανθρωπακι ?ειμαι υποχρεωμενη?ας πουνε απο πισω μου το προτιμω.σπανε τα νευρα μου!

----------


## secretly

> ετσι ειναι xrusaki θελει ψυχραιμια και την καταλληλη ατακα.το κακο ειναι οτι εχω μολις δω μια τετοια συμπεριφορα πεφτει παρα πολυ η ψυχολογια μου και δε μπορω να κανω τιποτα..


εισαι καλα?μην τους κανεις αυτη την χαρη!ασε που θα περνιουνται για εξυπνες και θα νομισουν οτι δεν καταλαβες!γιατι?με ενα βλεμμα με ενα υφος αν δεν μπορεις να μιλησεις!με την συμπεριφορα σου!να το δειχνεις τι σε πειραζει κ τι οχι!
καλα και αυτο πια πολυ ΠΑΙΔΙΚΟ απο μερος τους που εκαναν!

----------


## N.Princess

> το κανουν για οποιο λογο.γιατι εγω ομως να πηγαινω στη δουλεια και να ακουω μαλακιες απο καθε ανθρωπακι ?ειμαι υποχρεωμενη?ας πουνε απο πισω μου το προτιμω.σπανε τα νευρα μου!


οπως δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενη να ακους ηλιθιοτητες απο τον καθ'εναν,δεν εισαι κ υποχρεωμενη να ανεχεσαι τετοιου ειδους συμπεριφορες!!συμφωνω με το χρυσακι,δειξε τι σε ενοχλει κ τι οχι!πατα ποδι!

----------


## kaity

αν ξαναγινει θα πεταξω κι εγω κατι .αν και δεν εχω ορεξη να απευθυνομαι σε τετοια παιδακια.το παραδειγμα που ανεφερα εγινε παλια.τωρα στη δουλεια υπαρχει πολυ κουτσομπολιο,εγω ειμαι εκτος δεν ασχολουμαι και οι πιο πολλοι δε με πανε και λενε για μενα διαφορα...πρεπει να πηγαινω ετοιμοπολεμη και οχι οπως τωρα που ειμαι στη κοσμαρα μου!!..

----------


## vlack_swan

Μια "φίλη" μου συνεχώς μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου (όπως συνήθως λέγονται αυτά), μου έλεγε "μα καλά τι σου βρίσκουν πια;;" Εγώ χαμογελούσα και ποτέ δεν απάνταγα ή καμιά φορά έκανα πως δεν το άκουσα, ώσπου τελικά άρχισε να με επηρεάζει αρνητικά. Ξέρεις, πες πες.. Σαν πλύση εγκεφάλου κατάντησε! Μια μέρα λοιπόν της απάντησα, "Καλά ναι έχεις ένα δίκιο αλλα εγώ κουτσά στραβά τη βγάζω μωρέ.. Γιατί δεν αναρωτιέσαι για το τι δεν βρίσκουν σε σένα; Αυτό θα σε βοηθούσε περισσότερο πιστεύω!" Δεν της το είπα με κακία αλλα με μια δόση προβληματισμού στο ένα μάτι και μια δόση λύπησης στο άλλο :P Τούρμπο το Χριστινάκι. Απο τότε τουμπεκί! Αλλα αποφεύγω να τη λέω έτσι στον άλλο ρε γαμώτο γιατί μετά γίνομαι κάτι που δεν μου αρέσει. Και μερικοί άνθρωποι ίσως στην τελική κι αυτό να θέλουν απο σένα, να γίνεις σαν κ αυτούς, δεν ξέρω. 
Δώσε μια-δυο φορές "πληρωμένες" απαντήσεις και μετά στοπ! Θα "πιάσουν" το νόημα πως δεν είσαι κανένα τούβλο κ επίσης δεν θα χάσεις και τον εαυτό σου με το να ασχολείσαι συνέχεια με το κατιναριό. Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Μια "φίλη" μου συνεχώς μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου (όπως συνήθως λέγονται αυτά), μου έλεγε "μα καλά τι σου βρίσκουν πια;;" Εγώ χαμογελούσα και ποτέ δεν απάνταγα ή καμιά φορά έκανα πως δεν το άκουσα, ώσπου τελικά άρχισε να με επηρεάζει αρνητικά. Ξέρεις, πες πες.. Σαν πλύση εγκεφάλου κατάντησε! Μια μέρα λοιπόν της απάντησα, "Καλά ναι έχεις ένα δίκιο αλλα εγώ κουτσά στραβά τη βγάζω μωρέ.. Γιατί δεν αναρωτιέσαι για το τι δεν βρίσκουν σε σένα; Αυτό θα σε βοηθούσε περισσότερο πιστεύω!" Δεν της το είπα με κακία αλλα *με μια δόση προβληματισμού στο ένα μάτι και μια δόση λύπησης στο άλλο* :P Τούρμπο το Χριστινάκι. Απο τότε τουμπεκί! Αλλα αποφεύγω να τη λέω έτσι στον άλλο ρε γαμώτο γιατί μετά γίνομαι κάτι που δεν μου αρέσει. Και μερικοί άνθρωποι ίσως στην τελική κι αυτό να θέλουν απο σένα, να γίνεις σαν κ αυτούς, δεν ξέρω. 
> Δώσε μια-δυο φορές "πληρωμένες" απαντήσεις και μετά στοπ! Θα "πιάσουν" το νόημα πως δεν είσαι κανένα τούβλο κ επίσης δεν θα χάσεις και τον εαυτό σου με το να ασχολείσαι συνέχεια με το κατιναριό. Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.



vlack_swan συμφωνώ μαζί σου και μ' άρεσε πολύ το τρυκ με τα μάτια.. θα σου πω όμως κι ένα άλλο που μούπε φίλος από δω μέσα.

*" μη διαφωνείτε και ειρωνεύεστε βλάκες, ούτε ο κόσμος θα καταλάβει τη διαφορά 

και σ' αυτούς δίνεται την αξία, που απεγνωσμένα ζητούν να πάρουν ".*

----------


## kaity

η αληθεια ειναι οτι βαριεμαι απιστευτα να ασχοληθω με τετοια ατομα.αν με ενδιαφερει καποιος τοτε ασχολουμαι.ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχουν μερικοι για μενα.

----------


## vlack_swan

Έχει δίκιο ο φίλος σου Μαρκέλα. Απλώς όταν τέτοιες συμπεριφορές είναι μέρος της καθημερινότητάς σου, κάπου σπάς! Η μόνη λύση τελικά ίσως είναι να ξεκόβουμε μαχαίρι. Και δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται για βλάκες, κουτοπόνηροι πάντως σίγουρα είναι.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Έχει δίκιο ο φίλος σου Μαρκέλα. Απλώς όταν τέτοιες συμπεριφορές είναι μέρος της καθημερινότητάς σου, κάπου σπάς! Η μόνη λύση τελικά ίσως είναι να ξεκόβουμε μαχαίρι. Και δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται για βλάκες, κουτοπόνηροι πάντως σίγουρα είναι.



Η πλάκα ξέρεις ποιά είναι? Όταν με την πρώτη ευκαιρία τους "γυρίζεις" όσα σούχαν πετάξει στα μούτρα. 
Εκεί να δεις οι ξυνόφατσες πως μαζεύονται κι αρχίζουν και γλείφουν.., γιατί ισχύει τότε η παροιμία
"χέρι που δεν μπορείς να δαγκώσεις καλύτερα γλύψτο " Τα ξέρουν καλά όλ' αυτά οι κουτοπόνηροι όπως πολύ σωστά είπες!

----------


## vlack_swan

Ναι, ναι το έχω διαπιστώσει κι εγώ αυτό! Είναι αισχροί!! Απο τη μια να γελάς κ απο την άλλη να λυπάσαι. Ποιόν να πρωτολυπηθείς όμως.. Αυτούς γι'αυτό που είναι ή τον εαυτό σου που επέτρεψε να μπαίνουν στη ζωή σου και να αλωνίζουν.. Το μόνο σίγουρο που κατάλαβα είναι πως αν σε πετύχουν ευάλωτο, πάει την πάτησες. Ηθικό δίδαγμα :P Μην δείχνετε ποτέ τις αδυναμίες σας προτού διπλοτσεκάρετε τον άνθρωπο που έχετε απέναντί σας. Πολλές φορές μπορεί κάποιος να είναι φουλ στην κατανόηση και δήθεν να σε παρηγορεί, το μόνο όμως που περιμένει είναι να ανοιχτείς ακόμα περισσότερο ώστε να νιώσει σε καλύτερη μοίρα ο ίδιος και μετά να πάει και πιο δίπλα να κουτσομπολεύει και να το πάιζει καλύτερος Έχω δυστυχώς κάνει διατριβή πάνω σε τέτοιου είδους άτομα. Απο τη μια καλό, απο την άλλη πια πως να εμπιστευτώ; Τέλος πάντων εγώ είμαι χαμένη υπόθεση :P Δεν το σώζω πια με τίποτα! Προσέξτε όσοι προλαβαίνετε να μην χάσετε τον εαυτό σας.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Ναι, ναι το έχω διαπιστώσει κι εγώ αυτό! Είναι αισχροί!! Απο τη μια να γελάς κ απο την άλλη να λυπάσαι. Ποιόν να πρωτολυπηθείς όμως.. Αυτούς γι'αυτό που είναι ή τον εαυτό σου που επέτρεψε να μπαίνουν στη ζωή σου και να αλωνίζουν.. Το μόνο σίγουρο που κατάλαβα είναι πως αν σε πετύχουν ευάλωτο, πάει την πάτησες. Ηθικό δίδαγμα :P Μην δείχνετε ποτέ τις αδυναμίες σας προτού διπλοτσεκάρετε τον άνθρωπο που έχετε απέναντί σας. Πολλές φορές μπορεί κάποιος να είναι φουλ στην κατανόηση και δήθεν να σε παρηγορεί, το μόνο όμως που περιμένει είναι να ανοιχτείς ακόμα περισσότερο ώστε να νιώσει σε καλύτερη μοίρα ο ίδιος και μετά να πάει και πιο δίπλα να κουτσομπολεύει και να το πάιζει καλύτερος Έχω δυστυχώς κάνει διατριβή πάνω σε τέτοιου είδους άτομα. Απο τη μια καλό, απο την άλλη πια πως να εμπιστευτώ; *Τέλος πάντων εγώ είμαι χαμένη υπόθεση :P Δεν το σώζω πια με τίποτα! Προσέξτε όσοι προλαβαίνετε να μην χάσετε τον εαυτό σας*.



Το μυστικό είναι όρια! Και σιγά μην αφήσω τον καθένα άσχετο ν' αλωνίσει την ζωή μου! Η ζωή μου δεν είναι για τα δόντια κανενός.
Τί είν' αυτά τα τελευταία, που γράφεις; Πιστεύω νάχουν να κάνουν με την οικονομική κρίση, διαφορετικά δεν τα δικαιολογώ.

----------


## vlack_swan

χαχαχα! Όχι δεν είναι για την κρίση. Εγώ περνάω κρίση!! :P Θα το ξεπεράσω όμως, τι νόημα έχει η ζωή αν δεν περάσεις και καμιά 15αριά κρισούλες; Βαρετό θα ήταν! χεχε!

----------


## μαρκελα

> χαχαχα! Όχι δεν είναι για την κρίση. Εγώ περνάω κρίση!! :P Θα το ξεπεράσω όμως, τι νόημα έχει η ζωή αν δεν περάσεις και καμιά 15αριά κρισούλες; Βαρετό θα ήταν! χεχε!


Έτσι σε θέλω μπράβο! Αλλά και πάλι πολλές σου πέφτουν 15 κρισούλες μαζί!
Δεν κάνεις και καμιά περικοπή, όπως το λέμε για το δημοσιονομικό χρέος!

----------


## vlack_swan

Θα το σκεφτώ! Μην πλήξω όμως κιόλας, θα περικόψω όσο με παίρνει λολ

----------


## μαρκελα

> Θα το σκεφτώ! Μην πλήξω όμως κιόλας, θα περικόψω όσο με παίρνει λολ



Αυτό δεν τόχα σκεφτεί!!! Λες γι' αυτό να μας ρίξανε σε κρίση. 
Είδαν ότι είχαμε πλήξει και σου λέει μια κρίση θα δώσει την λύση στην πλήξη!

----------


## vlack_swan

Ναι, να κινητοποιηθούμε και λίγο βρε αδερφέ! Να γίνει ένας ντόρος, ένα κάτι! :D:D

----------


## 1451

Μου αρέσει η ειρωνεία. Είναι σαν ένας διαγωνισμός έμμεσων προσβολών, νικητής στον οποίο αναδεικνύεται Ο πιο εύστροφος και ετοιμόλογος(αλλά Και ετυμόλογος). Το να θυμώνεις σε τέτοιες προκλήσεις είναι Μάταιο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τους παιρνω στη πλακα ακουω οτι λενε βερεσε και παρλαρω μαζι τους λεγοντας οτι μου κατεβει χωρις να με ενδιαφερει να πω κατι...

----------

